# Food Safety News - 09/19/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 19, 2021)

*PRO grilling tips for pro tailgaters*
By News Desk on Sep 19, 2021 12:05 am
Football season is back in full swing. Stadiums are filling up with fans again, and grilling in stadium parking lots and at backyard cookouts are back with the gridiron season. The food fun includes fans at high schools, colleges and NFL games. And just like sports fans need to take certain precautions to stop the... Continue Reading


*Children sick in French outbreak*
By News Desk on Sep 19, 2021 12:03 am
Local public health officials in France are investigating more than 20 cases of food poisoning, mostly affecting children. The Hauts-de-France public health agency (ARS) reported the suspected outbreak in recent days among pupils in schools in a commune in Northern France. A total of 21 students enrolled in three schools in Saint-André-lez-Lille have been identified... Continue Reading


----------

